# +++ GruvenParts.com – Bulletproof Custom Hardware for VW/Audi +++



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*GruvenParts.com* is located in Atlanta, GA and specializes in fabricating bulletproof hardware for your VW/Audi.
We focus on hand made, high quality custom parts that are intended for serious track abuse. In fact, the company was founded for one simple reason: We get pissed off when parts break. 
We have supplied our hardware to many of the larger forum vendors, racing teams, and weekend warriors alike. In fact, the ideas behind most of what we currently sell comes from the great people on the forums like you! If you would like us to design a custom part for your vehicle, please feel free to get in touch with us. If you lead us to another part, you will be given free or deeply discounted parts for evaluating prototypes. Just email or call – it's, that’s simple. 
Our current line up of indestructible hardware includes billet crack pipes, intake mani bushing sets, pulley kits, coolant flanges, trans mod parts, hood pulls, trick VR billet and carbon fiber key chains and many more custom parts for your VW/Audi. 
We are always adding new custom parts so come visit our store by clicking on the pic below.
*** NOW SHIPPING WORLDWIDE!!***
*GruvenParts.com*


----------



## DubPhreek (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

I love my ABA crank pulley by you guys.. its sweet!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet VR6 Crack Pipes for ALL VR6 Engines - Corrado thru R32!*
We were the 1st to build this part and its what started us off! If you have a billet crack pipe in your VR6, chances are it was made by http://www.GruvenParts.com. Hand crafted in our Aerospace shop using O-rings from the Boeing 777, proven by many hours of track time, its the highest quality crack pipe you can buy. Its on all of our track cars and has withstood countless hours of track abuse!


_Modified by GruvenParts.com at 10:10 AM 7-2-2009_


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*5 Axis CNC'd Billet Hood Pull All MKIV Golf/Jetta Wagon*
Murphy is a mother! Ours is crafted from a solid block of aerospace grade aluminum on 1 of our 5 axis CNC's for a perfect fit. Forget about the Pray and Pull theory, you're not breaking this one! Includes nut/bolt to install.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet 12V VR6 Drive Belt Pulleys - All 12V VR6*
GruvenParts.com offers ultra sleek lightweight 12V VR6 crank, power steering, water pump, and tensioner pulleys for your 12V VR6 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum. Regular and under drive available. Buy them as a set and save!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Bushings - AFP and BDF VR6*
Another Vortex 1st - You guys told us about the chronic rattles common to the intake manifold of the AFP and BDF VR6's and we listened. These bushings provide the fit VW should have used to prevent intake manifold wear. (The R32 intake bushings are coming soon!)


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*CNC Pressed MSD Coil Pack Brackets MK3 and MK4 VR6*
Use this CNC formed, powder coated Aerospace grade aluminum bracket to mount your new MSD coils on MK3 or MK4 VR6 engines. We all know how poorly the OEM Beru units hold up - so get serious about your VR6 ignition and step up to MSD! Leave the cheaply made, overpriced Beru coils for the competition!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet Upper "Rad Neck" - all Corrado*
This part is designed to replace the weak plastic factory radiator neck (prone to cracking and dropping chunks in your radiator over time). We closed the book on this part, and it will never need to be replaced again. "Wife-beater" t-shirt not included.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*MKIII ABA Billet Lightweight Crank, Tensioner, and Alternator Pulleys*
GruvenParts.com offers billet lightweight (and *Non-Underdriven*) crank, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for the ABA 2.0 and G60 engines.
The set reduces rotating mass by over 4 lbs to help you squeeze every last bit of power from the engine.
Check us out at http://www.GruvenParts.com.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet Stainless Steel Short Shifter Bracket*
Replace the weak plastic link in your cable shift mechanism with this one *made from Aerospace grade, hardened stainless steel.* Reduces side/side shift throw by 35%! This part replaces OEM P/N 1J0-711-256 (common to most cable shift MK3, MK4 Jettas, Golfs, TDI's, Beetles, Passats, and Corrado VR6)


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*VR6 Billet Aux Water Pump Bracket - All VR6*
This part replaces the useless rubber donut (OEM P/N 035-959-209E) that does a poor job supporting your PRICEY auxiliary water pump, and related PRICEY hoses. The OEM rubber donut allows the weight of the pump and hoses to sag, causing stress which can lead to pump and hose failure. This ones holds the pump and hoses tight!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet / Carbon Fiber / Chrome "VeeChain"*
An instant conversation starter with the girls at parties who are constantly wondering about your 15 degree cylinder offset. An Oichan original design (http://www.oichan.org) sold under his permission.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_
*Billet VR6 Crack Pipes for ALL VR6 Engines - Corrado thru R32!*
We were the 1st to build this part and its what started us off! If you have a billet crack pipe in your VR6, chances are it was made by http://www.GruvenParts.com. Hand crafted in our Aerospace shop using O-rings from the Boeing 777, proven by many hours of track time, its the highest quality crack pipe you can buy. Its on all of our track cars and has withstood countless hours of track abuse!


The best billet pipe for your VR6 !!! EVERY VR6 !!!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*R32/TT Control Arms*

* Adjustable Rear Control Arms for Audi TT/ 2004 VW R32 *
Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. Don't fret, GruvenParts.com has your solution.
We are proud to release these adjustable upper and lower rear control arms *made from indestructible 4340 aircraft steel tubing*. These high quality arms include greaseable heim joints and bulletproof welds. Each control arm provides up to 2 FULL INCHES of adjustment ON THE CAR (does not require removal for adjustment of both camber and toe). 
*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *
This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Lightweight MK4 1.8T / 2.0 Billet Drive Belt Pulleys*
Check out our ultra light pulley sets for your 1.8T/2.0 VW and Audi. Reduced rotational mass and precision CNCd from billet aluminum. Buy as a set and save!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet Upper Radiator Hose Y Junction - MK3 VR6 5sp*
An absolute MUST HAVE for all MK3 VR6 owners with 5sp trans. The most documented cause of replacement on this hose is due to the plastic Y adapter fitting which connects the 3 short hose pieces. The plastic VW Y pipe cannot be bought separately, and is not suited for the high temperatures under the hood. Hell, its plastic! What did you expect? Dont buy the OEM plastic part or more expensive alternatives when you can buy this BILLET ALUMINUM TIG welded replacement part for half the price!
Please note this part also fits the 1.8T New Beetle!!


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

you should market this for the aftermarket corrado crowd as well, the upper radiator hose breaks or doesnt fit custom applications and new ones are expensive.
this is good for a custom radiator hose piece!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

yep, ive used 1 to splice my upper rad hose in my raddo, they seem to always break where the little hose juts out to the coolant res. 
This part aint gonna break...ever


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Stainless Steel Shift Cable Repair Block*

GruvenParts.com is proud to release this solid stainless fwd/aft cable shift repair block for cable shift VW vehicles. This part will quickly replace the weak forward end of the factory fwd/aft shift cable where it connects to the transmission linkage. There is no need to source an entire shift cable mechanism (which is very hard to find, and also quite pricey) in the event of a broken fwd/aft shift cable. And if your cable is not yet broken, throw 1 of these in the glove box and be prepared for the inevitable! 
Buy this part in conjunction with our billet stainless side/side cable shift reduction linkage and save!! Add some indestructible hardware to the factory cable shift mechanism where it needs it most! 
Fits cable shift MK3, MK4 Jettas, Golfs, TDIs, Beetles, Passats, and Corrado VR6.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_
*Billet 12V VR6 Drive Belt Pulleys - All 12V VR6*
GruvenParts.com offers ultra sleek lightweight 12V VR6 crank, power steering, water pump, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for your 12V VR6 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum. The set *reduces rotating mass by over 8 lbs* and does not under-drive the water pump or alternator! Buy them as a set and save!


The lightest, most complete 12V VR pulley set there is !!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_
*Billet VR6 Crack Pipes for ALL VR6 Engines Corrado thru R32!*
We were the 1st to build this part and its what started us off! If you have a billet crack pipe in your VR6, chances are it was made by http://www.GruvenParts.com. Hand crafted in our Aerospace shop using O-rings from the Boeing 777, proven by many hours of track time, it's the highest quality crack pipe you can buy. It's on all of our track cars and has withstood countless hours of track abuse!


Bump for the best billet pipe on the market !!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (DubPhreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubPhreek* »_I love my ABA crank pulley by you guys.. its sweet!

Thanks !! That part starts out as a HUGE chunk of 6061-T651, I need to show you guys a vid of the HAAS churning that thing out


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_
*Billet Upper Radiator Hose Y Junction - MK3 VR6 5sp*
An absolute MUST HAVE for all MK3 VR6 owners with 5sp trans. The most documented cause of replacement on this hose is due to the plastic Y adapter fitting which connects the 3 short hose pieces. The plastic VW Y pipe cannot be bought separately, and is not suited for the high temperatures under the hood. Hell, its plastic! What did you expect? Dont buy the OEM plastic part or more expensive alternatives when you can buy this BILLET ALUMINUM TIG welded replacement part for half the price!
Please note this part also fits the 1.8T New Beetle!!


Bump for more billet coming soon !


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_
*Billet 12V VR6 Drive Belt Pulleys - All 12V VR6*
GruvenParts.com offers ultra sleek lightweight 12V VR6 crank, power steering, water pump, and tensioner pulleys for your 12V VR6 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum. Regular and under drive available. Buy them as a set and save!


bump for 12v and 24v VR6 billet pulley sets !


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_*R32/TT Control Arms*

* Adjustable Rear Control Arms for Audi TT/ 2004 VW R32 *
Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. Don't fret, GruvenParts.com has your solution.
We are proud to release these adjustable upper and lower rear control arms *made from indestructible 4340 aircraft steel tubing*. These high quality arms include greaseable heim joints and bulletproof welds. Each control arm provides up to 2 FULL INCHES of adjustment ON THE CAR (does not require removal for adjustment of both camber and toe). 
*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *
This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant


In stock, ready to ship asap!!
For those R32/TT sway bar end links - what color do you guys want? We can anodize, powder coat, chrome, or nickel plate


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* Corrado G60 Power Pulleys ! *
GruvenParts.com has designed CNC billet aluminum pulleys for the Corrado G60 8V Engines. Each pulley is precision machined to a run out of less than .001 on one of our HAAS CNC mill-lathes. The products are completed entirely on the CNC mill, and therefore have a nearly chrome surface finish. We are now offering the billet crank and tensioner pulleys to reduce rotating mass by over 4 lbs (and loose the cheap plastic while we're at it)! Buy them as a set and save !!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Many new parts are coming soon. Stay tuned !!
http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_
* Corrado G60 Power Pulleys ! *
GruvenParts.com has designed CNC billet aluminum pulleys for the Corrado G60 8V Engines. Each pulley is precision machined to a run out of less than .001 on one of our HAAS CNC mill-lathes. The products are completed entirely on the CNC mill, and therefore have a nearly chrome surface finish. We are now offering the billet crank and tensioner pulleys to reduce rotating mass by over 4 lbs (and loose the cheap plastic while we're at it)! Buy them as a set and save !!


Ready to ship asap !!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Friday bump for http://www.GruvenParts.com !
Everything is in stock


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_
*Billet VR6 Crack Pipes for ALL VR6 Engines - Corrado thru R32!*
We were the 1st to build this part and its what started us off! 
If you have a billet crack pipe on your VR6, chances are it was made by http://www.GruvenParts.com. We supply this pipe to many vendors and racing teams alike. Hand crafted in our Aerospace shop using O-rings from the Boeing 777, proven by many hours of track time, it is the highest quality crack pipe you can buy. It is on all of our track cars and has withstood countless hours of track abuse. It is the most tested and most durable billet crack pipe on the market, hands down !


Everything is in stock


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*SPEICAL PRICING NOW IN EFFECT ON ABA and G60 BILLET CRANK PULLEYS - $129.99 !! *
You cannot beat that, I promise !! 

_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_
*MKIII ABA Billet Lightweight Crank, Tensioner, and Alternator Pulleys*
GruvenParts.com offers billet lightweight (and *Non-Underdriven*) crank, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for the ABA 2.0 and G60 engines.
The set reduces rotating mass by over 4 lbs to help you squeeze every last bit of power from the engine.
Check us out at http://www.GruvenParts.com.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Up for a Friday !
http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet VR6 Crack Pipes for ALL VR6 Engines Corrado thru R32!*
We were the 1st to build this part and its what started us off! If you have a billet crack pipe in your VR6, chances are it was made by http://www.GruvenParts.com. Hand crafted in our Aerospace shop using O-rings from the Boeing 777, proven by many hours of track time, it's the highest quality crack pipe you can buy. It's on all of our track cars and has withstood countless hours of track abuse!

Bump for the BEST Crack Pipe


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*R32/TT Control Arms*

* Adjustable Rear Control Arms for Audi TT/ 2004 VW R32 *
Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. Don't fret, GruvenParts.com has your solution.
We are proud to release these adjustable upper and lower rear control arms *made from indestructible 4340 aircraft steel tubing*. These high quality arms include greaseable heim joints and bulletproof welds. Each control arm provides up to 2 FULL INCHES of adjustment ON THE CAR (does not require removal for adjustment of both camber and toe). 
*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *
This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms Warranted for Life !*
Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms (p/n 077198327A)! The OEM versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck, causing poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the 4.2L V8. 
Our intake manifold arms have an aerospace grade billet aluminum body with thread on carbon fiber composite ball end links. The composite end links are actually STRONGER than the aerospace grade aluminum body itself! 
*This is how we can warranty them for life!*
Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay upwards of $400 for the new actuator kit when all you need are the arms (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms that will break in quick order.
Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !
Fits the following vehicles:
2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.gruvenparts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Monday bump !


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_
* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms Warranted for Life !*
Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms (p/n 077198327A)! The OEM versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck, causing poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the 4.2L V8. 
Our intake manifold arms have an aerospace grade billet aluminum body with thread on carbon fiber composite ball end links. The composite end links are actually STRONGER than the aerospace grade aluminum body itself! 
*This is how we can warranty them for life!*
Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay upwards of $400 for the new actuator kit when all you need are the arms (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms that will break in quick order.
Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !
Fits the following vehicles:
2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro


Dealers are installing these


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Bump for billet parts !!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

bump !!

*Billet Fuel Line Brackets - VR6 *
Billet fuel line support brackets (set of 2) to replace the weak plastic clips that are probably long gone on your MK2 and MK3 VR6. 
Ours are CNC'd from billet aluminum to perfectly match the size and shape of your VR6 fuel lines. Mount directly to the head in place of existing plastic supports and install with supplied aerospace grade stainless fasteners. 
Dont leave your VR6 fuel lines loose and rubbing against hot engine components! These will take more abuse than you can dish out, guaranteed!! 
Can be chrome plated for those seeking even more engine bay bling. 
Fits all MK2 and MK3 VR6 - Jetta, GTI, Passat, and Corrado. Includes stainless bracket hardware, re-use existing 10mm nuts to bolt to head.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com
*** NOW SHIPPING WORLDWIDE!!***
*GruvenParts.com*


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet VR6 Crack Pipes for ALL VR6 Engines Corrado thru R32!*
We were the 1st to build this part and its what started us off! If you have a billet crack pipe in your VR6, chances are it was made by http://www.GruvenParts.com. Hand crafted in our Aerospace shop using O-rings from the Boeing 777, proven by many hours of track time, it's the highest quality crack pipe you can buy. It's on all of our track cars and has withstood countless hours of track abuse!

Bump for the BEST Crack Pipe


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Its all in stock, ready to ship asap !
http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_
* Adjustable Rear Control Arms for Audi TT/ 2004 VW R32 *
Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. Don't fret, GruvenParts.com has your solution.
We are proud to release these adjustable upper and lower rear control arms *made from indestructible 4340 aircraft steel tubing*. These high quality arms include greaseable heim joints and bulletproof welds. Each control arm provides up to 2 FULL INCHES of adjustment ON THE CAR (does not require removal for adjustment of both camber and toe). 
*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *
This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant

 
Thanks for the orders on these adjustable R32/TT rear control arms! In stock ready to go - click the pic !!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

These make great stocking stuffers !!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

bump for more bling !

_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_Good to hear!!!


*Billet 12V VR6 Drive Belt Pulleys - All 12V VR6*
GruvenParts.com offers ultra sleek lightweight 12V VR6 crank, power steering, water pump, and tensioner pulleys for your 12V VR6 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum. Regular and under drive available. Buy them as a set and save!


----------



## silentsee4 (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

I think you guys need to make a key chain for us who drive inline 4's. you could make it by drilling four holes in a small rectangular piece of billet aluminum, and hey if you send one out to me in California I'll even test it for ya!
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Haha we could do that. Some of those 20V engines have neat looking cylinder heads. Send me some pics of them, we'll look into it.


----------



## silentsee4 (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

I would imagine it to look something like the top of this picture
this is a 1.9L TDI 4cly


----------



## silentsee4 (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: (silentsee4)*

In fact. I think there would be so much controversy over whether or not to use a 2.0L or a 1.8T as the original design that we should settle on some middle ground. (the 1.9L TDI) I'd rep it


_Modified by silentsee4 at 1:06 PM 12-15-2009_


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

post up your thoughts (pics) on the 4 cyl engine keychain idea. We can easily do it in carbon fiber or aluminum if there is enough interest.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*EVERYTHING IS IN STOCK NOW !! *
http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Bump for the TT/R32 Rear Control Arms, and many new products coming soon !

*R32/TT Control Arms*

* Adjustable Rear Control Arms for Audi TT/ 2004 VW R32 *
Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. Don't fret, GruvenParts.com has your solution.
We are proud to release these adjustable upper and lower rear control arms *made from indestructible 4340 aircraft steel tubing*. These high quality arms include greaseable heim joints and bulletproof welds. Each control arm provides up to 2 FULL INCHES of adjustment ON THE CAR (does not require removal for adjustment of both camber and toe). 
*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *
This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant


----------



## silentsee4 (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

How goes the production of that 4cyl keychain?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

I have gotten any other interest in any 4 cyl keychain yet.
If anyone wants a 4 cyl keychain, pls email me direct, let me know which 1 you would buy. Cost would be same as VR versions and we can do carbon or billet. I have to make a boat load of these things so I cant do it for 1 order.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_
*Billet Stainless Steel Short Shifter Bracket*
Replace the weak plastic link in your cable shift mechanism with this one *made from Aerospace grade, hardened stainless steel.* Reduces side/side shift throw by 35%! This part replaces OEM P/N 1J0-711-256 (common to most cable shift MK3, MK4 Jettas, Golfs, TDI's, Beetles, Passats, and Corrado VR6)


Bump


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

The TT/R32 swaybar end links are coming this week !

*R32/TT Control Arms*

* Adjustable Rear Control Arms for Audi TT/ 2004 VW R32 *
Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. Don't fret, GruvenParts.com has your solution.
We are proud to release these adjustable upper and lower rear control arms *made from indestructible 4340 aircraft steel tubing*. These high quality arms include greaseable heim joints and bulletproof welds. Each control arm provides up to 2 FULL INCHES of adjustment ON THE CAR (does not require removal for adjustment of both camber and toe). 
*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *
This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Adjustable rear swaybar end links for TT and R32, coming soon !


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

where does that shift block mount? Is that for the VR?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

The shift repair block is for the forward end of the fwd/aft cable on the 02A trans. It replaces the fwd end of the cable in the event that the cable snaps (very common failure).


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Adjustable Rear Stabilizer Bar End Links for R32 and TT/A3!*


* Adjustable Rear Stabilizer Bar End Links for Audi TT/S3 and 2004 VW R32 *

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you need to be able to adjust your rear stabilizer bar end links to ensure the linkages ride perpendicular to the swaybar and correct the less than ideal handling typical of lowered set ups. The factory set up does not provide any adjustability in the swaybar end links but GruvenParts.com has you covered! 

Our adjustable end links are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum hex and feature 2 full inches of adjustment ON THE CAR. This makes for very quick and easy length adjustment on both the top and bottom of the linkage to completely fine tune just about any suspension set up. Our linkages utilize high quality greaseable heim joints for many years of smooth and quiet operation. While we recommend using our fully adjustable rear control arms, you can install these end links without them. The main body is show quality powder coated jazz blue to match our control arms, and like all of our parts they are made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial jet aviation machine shop on state of the art HAAS mills and lathes. You wont find higher quality anywhere! 
This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces OEM linkage P/N 1J0505466B. 
Please note : This product is sold in sets of 2 (1 for each side) and includes all required spacers and the upper bolt/lock nut. Re-use existing lower bolt.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* PACKAGE DEAL PRICING*
You guys asked for package deal pricing and now its listed on the site. Buy the swaybar end links with the adjustable control arms and save $60 on your order









* Adjustable Rear Stabilizer Bar End Links for Audi TT/S3 and 2004 VW R32 *


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*In Stock, Ready to Ship ASAP !*

*Billet 12V VR6 Drive Belt Pulleys - All 12V VR6*
GruvenParts.com offers ultra sleek lightweight 12V VR6 crank, power steering, water pump, and tensioner pulleys for your 12V VR6 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum. Regular and under drive available. Buy them as a set and save!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Much more in the works guys, stay tuned!
http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

All parts are in stock ready to ship








As always, call me if need be.
http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Many new parts in the works, stay tuned!
http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Bump for a good deal on R32/TT Adjustable Stabilizer bar / Control arm set!*
* PACKAGE DEAL PRICING*
You guys asked for package deal pricing and now its listed on the site. Buy the swaybar end links with the adjustable control arms and save $60 on your order









* Adjustable Rear Stabilizer Bar End Links for Audi TT/S3 and 2004 VW R32 *

* Adjustable Rear Control Arms for Audi TT/ 2004 VW R32 *


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Its all in stock ready to ship!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Many new products in the works, stay tuned!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

The best billet crack pipes are from GruvenParts.com - no thin walled tapped nipples like the lesser competition is using. We professionally TIG weld our pipe attachments for truly bulletproof contruction. Take out the thread on nipple a few times on the lesser thin walled threaded pipe from our competition and you are certain to have leaks. Dont skimp, the job is too much of a pain for poorly constructed hardware!

*Billet VR6 Crack Pipes for ALL VR6 Engines Corrado thru R32!*


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

We're always looking for new ideas to work on at GruvenParts.com
Submit us your ideas and help us by test fitting/evaluating prototypes and you will receive free parts!
Some noteworththy projects in the que at the moment include :
- billet oil dipstick tubes for almost all engines
- adj front swaybar end links for R32/TT/A3
- adj front upper control arms for A4/S4
- MK2 to MK3 serp belt conversion kit
- New Beetle / MK4 Jetta billet HVAC knobs
- MK2, MK3 VR6 engine mounts
Stay tuned for much more from http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.gruvenparts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Many new parts coming soon, too !
http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Monday bump
http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

TTT
http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Please feel free to suggest new part ideas. If we make it, you'll get free parts to try out








http://www.GruvenParts.com
[email protected]


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Genuine 3K Weave Carbon Fiber w/Adhesive Backing *


* Genuine 3K Weave Carbon Fiber w/Adhesive Backing *
Looking for that trick custom upgrade to push your ride over the top at the shows?? Check out this R-E-A-L 3K Carbon Fiber Weave that we've put on an adhesive backing. We've also applied a clear coat to the Carbon to provide a deep gloss finish. Used for years in the aerospace industry, this genuine 3K carbon fiber with adhesive peel and stick backing adds strength and great looks to most any surface. Ships in (2) 10 inch x 20 inch .022 inch thick pieces. 
Sheets can be easily cut with sharp scissors or razors. Makes a great decorative upgrade to any surface. Sheets are fairly flexible and can be adhered to any complex contour without drastic impressions, inside/outside corners or rapidly changing surface features. High heat and low temperature applications should be avoided. Use only where typical plastic tapes would be used.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* GruvenParts.com Die Cut Vinyl Stickers - Free for Orders over $100 ! *
*They're Back In Stock - Bigger and Better !! All Colors Now Available. *
Dress up your ride with our premium die cut vinyl stickers and enjoy free shipping. 
Available in Red, Silver, White and Black. 
We ship out a freebie with any order over $100 !


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

bump for a monday


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Did you get my PM?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Pls call or email as the PMs seem to get lost on this site. 
Thanks!
[email protected]
404-556-6663


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Give us a call or email if you have any questions regarding our parts








http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

bump for the billet treatment !

*Billet VR6 Crack Pipes for ALL VR6 Engines Corrado thru R32!*
We were the 1st to build this part and its what started us off! If you have a billet crack pipe in your VR6, chances are it was made by http://www.GruvenParts.com. Hand crafted in our Aerospace shop using O-rings from the Boeing 777, proven by many hours of track time, it's the highest quality crack pipe you can buy. It's on all of our track cars and has withstood countless hours of track abuse!


----------

